# could you guys give some information about the wheel?



## champagneblonde (Sep 11, 2015)

it's kinda hard to find the perfect wheel for hedgehog in my city (jakarta, Indonesia. *you guys probably never heard of*). the only wheel i can found is SANKO 715 SILENT WHEEL. have you ever heard of it? is it good? the seller claims that full grown hedgehog will fit. but somehow I doubt that because after doing some research, nobody uses this wheel for their hedgies. should i shipping the popular CSW from other country?


----------



## champagneblonde (Sep 11, 2015)

here's the picture of the wheel.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like a Silent Spinner, only the biggest size (30cm/12inch) is suitable for hedgehogs. However, there is a slit in the running surface which can be dangerous since nails can get stuck between it while the hedgehog runs. But this can be solved by closing it off (some people use tape, others put a sealant on it)


----------



## champagneblonde (Sep 11, 2015)

thank you much!!! I'll buy it tomorrow i suppose. thank you


----------

